# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  فايلهاي موجود در FrameWork 4

## parsaid

سلام دوستان
از كدوم آدرس ميتونم فايلهاي موجود در فريمورك4 رو پيدا كنم؟!
بنده ميخوام يه Setup فارسي و سفارشي برا فريمورك 4 طراحي بكنم.
لطفا راهنمايي بفرمايي.ممنون

----------


## parsaid

یا اصلاً برنامه کمکی برای درست کردن Setup اختصاصی از فریم ورک هست یا نه؟!!

----------

